# Chartering Saronic gulf



## Lawski777 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am considering chartering with Eurocharter for two weeks in the Saronic Gulf, August 2010. Any advice, comments on area or Eurocharter?


----------



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry, haven't been to the Saronic Gulf nor chartered from EuroCharter, but, have bareboated in the Ionian Islands on the Adriatic side of Greece and in the Sporades further north in the Aegean. I highly recommend the Ionians out of Levkas. If interested, you can check out details I placed on my bareboating site.

For the Saronic Gulf, You might want to check out the SailingIssues web site very useful for my trips to Greece.

Enjoy
Gaetano
BareboatingtheWorld.com


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a couple of remarks to make:
August is the High season, meaning not only high price but also crowded areas (harbours and taverns alike).
August is also the month when the summer "meltemi" wind blows the hardest. Mind not so much the wind but the accompanying seas with short, breaking waves! I like the wind, not the waves ...
Two weeks allow you to sail beyond the Saronic gulf, to more interesting (and maybe exciting) sailing grounds. The short shot is a downwind sail to Serifos or Sifnos island in the Cyclades and then head west to the coast of Peloponissos (the islands of Spetses and Hydra) and back north through Poros and Aigina to Kalamaki, near Athens. The long shot is running southwards along the Western Cyclades islands to Milos, take a long leg to Monemvasia and Kyparissi in southern Peloponissos and then head north back to where you started. I personally would opt for the long, though tiring, shot.
I wish you fair winds and will be happy to answer to more specific questions, e.g. anchorages and places to visit.


----------



## porkysailor (Nov 8, 2009)

The Saronic is excellent - Greece at its best - but becoming crowded.

Weather - the Meltemi does blow in August but take a look at the chart - the main blast comes down the east of the peninsular south of Athens. I used to work on a Charter fleet based in the Cyclades (Siros/Tinos/Mykons) and we used to swithc to the Saronic in late July/August as this are is MUCH more sheltered. You can get strong winds but these blow though more quickly than on the Cyclades. Expect a nice 4-5 beaufort in the PM.

Plan - charters generally run out of Athens on a Saturday and there is predictable route - Aegina Sunday , Poros Monday, Hydra Tuesday etc.. Do a longer trip on day one and get ahead to avoid crowds. OR charter from Poros ( Greeksail are superb) and get the hydrofoil from Athens.

Happy to provide more if you want.

Nick


----------

